# Dotek cranks?



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Saw these on ebay for $10.00. Wanted to play with 175mm cranks so I bought a set. Anyone know anything about these?

1G1G, Brad


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

aka brad said:


> Saw these on ebay for $10.00. Wanted to play with 175mm cranks so I bought a set. Anyone know anything about these?
> 
> 1G1G, Brad


*DOH!*tek
 
Could not resist!


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

aka brad said:


> Saw these on ebay for $10.00. Wanted to play with 175mm cranks so I bought a set. Anyone know anything about these?
> 
> 1G1G, Brad


QBP sells them or used to. They also make a 110bcd cx crank, but it's just a triple without the holes drilled for the inner ring. Wasn't too impressed with their quality... but for $10 you can't be too picky.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Dotek was a Taiwan factory that went out of business about 4 years ago. They made low to medium level parts. Those cranks are their Pro-4 crank which are a nice cranks for a "recreation" bike, but if you are going to put them on your ss and crank away, I doubt the square taper hole will last very long. Their reputation was that they were soft. They're nicely finished, but not very durable.

But, if you just want to throw down a couple of rides on 175 cranks, for $10, they will probably do the job. If I recall, they also used a 118mm axle - I can check to confirm if you need me to. Just say the word and I'll check old references.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*Form over function...*



ssmike said:


> . They're nicely finished, but not very durable.


I hate that!

If I like 175mm maybe I'll switch them out with some Deore Hollowtech's I can cannibalize from a bike I gave my brother as a Hybrid road bike (he'd never know the difference)  Thanks for the info.

Dohhhh 

1G1G, Brad


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

aka brad said:


> Saw these on ebay for $10.00. Wanted to play with 175mm cranks so I bought a set. Anyone know anything about these?


I rode a set for years on my old lugged steel road bike off-road back in the day. No problems. They work. Somewhat ghetto but fully functional.

mc


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Seems like they make BMX cranks too!*

I just saw a BMX bike on ebay that had them included, supposedly they were the stock crank and upgraded to something shorter for a small kid.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Mattman said:


> I just saw a BMX bike on ebay that had them included, supposedly they were the stock crank and upgraded to something shorter for a small kid.


Yes - 0ne piece and 3 piece crmo BMX cranks - and chainrings and hubs.


----------

